# ID Brachypelma Sp.



## ChrisNCT (Jun 4, 2005)

I got this one in on a group of T's purchased.

It was supposed to be a B. vagans but now I'm not so sure.

The day that I got this one in, I had my doubts due to the coloration of the carapace.

The sp. bought as a Brachypelma vagans (Mexican Redrump).

I have seen the Brachypelma angustum (Costa Rican Red) pics on Swift's and think that I may actually have one of those.

All the B. vagans that I have ever had and seen didn't have a greenish hue to the carapace. Just an observation..what do you guys think?


F.Y.I. I am not upset about a mislabeld or sold T. I am *happy* with my purchase but would like to ID it properly.

*First PIC is of my T that needs the ID.....*






*Second PIC if of my B. vagans*


----------



## metallica (Jun 4, 2005)

what makes you rule out sabulosum and epicureanum...... or a mix of them all?


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm not offering any thoughts on what you have, other than thinking it's *not* _B. angustum_.  

Here is my adult female _B. angustum_ for reference.  My favorite of the "red rumps".


----------



## bagheera (Jun 5, 2005)

IMHO as far as a picture goes... I think you have a vagans.

I would say it looks like the one that I recently acquired. See this thread

BTW, what is the temperment of your vagans? I see them listed as calm and docile, every one i have dealt with bites without ANY warning. Agressive as hell!


----------



## Tony (Jun 5, 2005)

Eric
Interesting pic, it goes along with what I was told about angustum (about 6 years ago) that it had very distinct hairs on its rear legs, longer than the other legs... My girl was much more brown though. But looking at your angustum vs the unknown and vagan pic, you can see the difference in leg hairs..Only what I was told...........
T


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats my thoughts exactly on the is sp. 

The rear legs have long red hairs that are not on the others. This characteristic is of the Brachypelma angustum. The Brachypelma vagans are absent of the reddish hairs on the rear legs and in addition to that lack the greenish coloration on the carapce.

This is why I believe to have a Brachypelma angustum.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 5, 2005)

*Here's an updated pic! Still think it's a B. vagans?*

Now that I have seen the Reddish hairs on the rear legs and the brown coloration significant to the B. angustum I think that it's a B. angustum.


----------



## metallica (Jun 5, 2005)

so now we are using color to id the spiders are we?
vagans will turn brown in pre molt, does that make it a angustum?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 5, 2005)

Nope color does not make it a certain sp. but did you notice the reddish hairs on my B. vagans? Nope.....it has none. I have never seen a B. vagans with those red hairs.


----------



## metallica (Jun 5, 2005)

tarantula classification and identification guide by Andrew Smith,
page 51:

"Valerio indicates that there may be some reddishsetae on legs."


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 5, 2005)

I see no reason to suggest what you have is anything other than _B. vagans_ or the typical "albovagans" hybrids. 

It really looks nothing like a _B. angustum_ IMO.

Another shot of my _B. angustum_.






All the _B. angustum_ i've seen in person have had goregeous red setae coming from b/t the chelicera as well.


----------



## Heartfang (Jun 6, 2005)

Looks like a _B. vagans_ to me.


----------



## weisi (Jun 6, 2005)

where is Martin and the *popcorn*??????    

i´m missing the "nothingfromboth" button!?


----------



## gothmog (Jun 6, 2005)

Snap?







Also bought as a B. vagans, I have long assumed he's some dodgy Euro-hybrid vagans! Really don't think it's an angustum though.


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Weisi,



			
				weisi said:
			
		

> where is Martin and the *popcorn*??????


may I serve you some pocorn!?


----------



## becca81 (Jun 7, 2005)

Where did you purchase the spider from?  Was it a reputable source?

Based on availability, I say _B. vagans_ is the most likely choice.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 7, 2005)

The T was purchased from an individual here on the boards about 1 1/2 weeks ago. It was bought as female which turns out to be male.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't really see anything that would convince me that you have anything other than a _B. vagans_.


----------



## weisi (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Martin,



> Originally Posted by *Martin H.*
> may I serve you some pocorn!?


I think, we need some beer,too!   
I like this "ID me" discussions. Life is less boring with it. 
There is no chance to find the ID. So it is a neverending story.............

my guess: _Brachypelma vagans x albopilosum_


----------

